# [INCONTRO] Milano 6 marzo '04

## b10m

Visto che Anborn non si da una mossa ci penso io:

A fronte del ritrovo in versione beta del 28 febbraio con anborn e akiross (si, ci siamo persi "coda" per strada ma e' arrivato con 30 minuti di ritardo) abbiamo valutato la fattibilita' della serata-ritrovo da effettuare sabato sera. Apro un nuovo topic in quanto ad oggi ci interessa principalmente la disponibilita' considerando che, se come penso ci aggireremo intorno ad una decina, ci sara' la necessita' di prenotare il tavolo sia per l'aperitivo che per la pizza/cena. Il ritrovo che avremmo concordato e' in Stazione Garibaldi (raggiungibile tramite metro/treno/pullman/auto/taxi) nel tunnel di destra dove ci sono tre vetrate con il logo di trenitalia alle 18.15 con uno ritardo ammissibile (ma non concepibile) di 30 minuti (da motivare, con conseguente fustigazione).

Fatemi sapere possibilemente confermando oltre che sul forum tramite p.m. e/o icq.

Se avete richieste/domande postate pure, basta che mi teniate informato.

Un bacio a tutte le signorine, agli altri... beh... ciao ciao

----------

## anborn

@ B10m:   :Razz: 

Aggiungo qui sotto la lista dei probabili presenti:

 *Lista wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Anborn
> 
> - B10m
> ...

 

Shev mi ha detto che probabilmente non ci sarà, attendiamo comunque conferma.

Io mi porto dietro 2 amici gentooisti al 90%.. quindi, nel contarci, facciamo +2.  :Wink: 

Ciao

Anb

PS= Tra un paio di giorni vedrete indicazioni tecniche sul luogo degne di un vero milanese  :Cool: 

----------

## xlyz

 *b10m wrote:*   

> A fronte del ritrovo in versione beta del 28 febbraio con anborn e akiross (si, ci siamo persi "coda" per strada ma e' arrivato con 30 minuti di ritardo) abbiamo valutato la fattibilita' della serata-ritrovo da effettuare sabato sera. 

 

rc1 o 1.0?

scusate, non ho resistito   :Cool: 

noi "veci" (in senso anagrafico) aspettiamo qualcosa di infrasettimanale

----------

## alexerre

Raga per il 6 io vi faccio sapere giovedì sera anche se incomincio a dire che sono più per il no che per il si   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## b10m

 *anborn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io mi porto dietro 2 amici gentooisti al 90%.. 

 

Io ne porto solo uno SuSEista da convertire...

----------

## akiross

Si dai... io cerco di esserci, al massimo ve lo faccio sapere con almeno un giorno di anticipo (salvo casi eccezionali)

Ma io che faccio? Invito la Chiara?   :Laughing: 

no, siamo realisti: sarebbe un rifiuto anche sta volta   :Evil or Very Mad: 

ciauz!

----------

## codadilupo

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Ma io che faccio? Invito la Chiara?   

 

Insisti, oh mio sodale  :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## anborn

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Ma io che faccio? Invito la Chiara?
> 
> no, siamo realisti: sarebbe un rifiuto anche sta volta 

 

Insistisci, insistisci... qui siam tutti curiosi di vedere i suoi occhioni azzurri..  :Laughing:   :Razz: 

Anb

PS= Se non vieni sabato ti vengo a prendere a casa e ti trascino al ritrovo per un orecchio, agganciato dietro alla bat-mobile di b10m..  :Razz: 

----------

## akiross

Vabe, magari giovedi' pome passo da lei e la invito... al massimo e' un altro "No" (o un altro "Vaff@#!$$o!") che si aggiunge alla collezione   :Laughing: 

si io non posso mancare... verro' verro'...

[LE ULTIME PAROLE FAMOSE ON]

Venerdi' sera:

Aki: No ragazzi, domani non ci sono... mi sono buscato un farreddore fulminante 

[L.U.P.F. OFF]

uaz uaz

ciauz!

----------

## shev

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Shev mi ha detto che probabilmente non ci sarà, attendiamo comunque conferma

 

Confermo già da ora, non potrò esserci....  :Sad: 

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> noi "veci" (in senso anagrafico) aspettiamo qualcosa di infrasettimanale

 

Concordo, mi risulta più facile esserci in settimana che nel weekend.

----------

## anborn

Aggiorno la lista dei presenti:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Anborn
> 
> - B10m
> ...

 

Al momento siamo dieci giusti giusti...

@Alexerre.. se ho capito bene tu puoi solo infrasettimanale e quindi non ci saresti.. giusto?

/tutto il GentooPub lacrima per la perdita di shev...

Anb, the real GentooPub launcher  :Cool: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Visto che è a milano, io potrei esserci, verrei piuttosto volentieri...

----------

## b10m

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Visto che è a milano, io potrei esserci, verrei piuttosto volentieri...

 

E come tutti gli altri sarai il benvenuto!

----------

## anborn

Adiùngo.. adiùngo..  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Anborn
> 
> - B10m
> ...

 

11, signori.. Chi offre di più??   :Laughing: 

Anb

----------

## leon_73

So che magari scateno il putiferio, ma giusto per curiosita'... Avete anche una vaghissima idea di dove andare dopo esserci trovati tutti assimeme allegramente?

... visto il tipo di ritrovo, escluderei a priori corso como e dintorni...

... Ricordo anche che e' sabatosera=deliriototaleinqualunquelocaledimilanoeprovincia...   :Confused: 

Leo

----------

## akiross

sabato scorso eravamo proprio li in corso como, se non mi sbaglio   :Laughing: 

ma anborn ha detto che ha pensato a tutto... o che almeno aveva gia qualche locale in mente (se non mi sbaglio)

chiedete a lui, che milano la conosce come le sue tasche (PUHAUAHAUHAAUHA)  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## anborn

 *akiross wrote:*   

> chiedete a lui, che milano la conosce come le sue tasche (PUHAUAHAUHAAUHA)

   Guarda che ti aggancio alla bat-mobile e dico a b10m di sgasare...  :Twisted Evil: 

Comunque confermo: sabato scorso eravamo in corso como.. che secondo me é la cosa più comoda...

Per quanto riguarda l'eventuale delirio di gente.. beh, sabato scorso era sabato di carnevale e, a parte l'ammucchiata davanti all'Hollywood.. nei pub ci si stava abbastanza.

Cmq vedrò di prenotare.. sicuramente il ristorante.. forse anche il pub.

Ovviamente aspetto venerdì, in modo da avere un numero il più indicativo possibile.

Ciao

Anb

@B10m e Aki: andiamo nei posti di sabato.. che dite, va bene?

----------

## leo

Ciao ragazzi,

non è che si potrebbe fare alle 19.00? Non voglio scombinare la vita di mille persone, ma per me sarebbe più comodo...

Fatemi sapere

Leo

----------

## anborn

Uhmm..

potremmo al limite dirti dove siamo e ci raggiungi lì... altrimenti rischiamo di fare un mini-aperitivo..  :Confused: 

Anb

----------

## b10m

 *anborn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> potremmo al limite dirti dove siamo e ci raggiungi lì... altrimenti rischiamo di fare un mini-aperitivo.. 
> 
> 

 

Aggiornamento dall'ufficio: sabato vado a napoli

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## akiross

eh, sarebbe anche una bella idea scambarsi (in privato ovviamente  :Smile: 

i numeri dei cell, di chi e' SICURO che viene, mica che poi ci perdiamo se qualcuno (leggi CODA  :Wink:  fa un ritardo di 10 minuti.

ciauz!

----------

## akiross

nooo b10m!

non puoi farci questo!

sigh   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## anborn

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nooo b10m!
> 
> non puoi farci questo!
> ...

 

Mi associo...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Anb

----------

## b10m

 *anborn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi associo... 
> 
> 

 

Lascia stare... non e' che io stia facendo i salti gioia...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## anborn

Innanzitutto aggiorno la lista dei presenti:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Anborn
> 
> - Akiross
> ...

 

...mi viene un dubbio... ma Leo e Leon_73 son la stessa persona???  :Shocked: 

Nel frattempo vi posto anche la solita cartina home-made  :Wink: 

```

           ...treni...    ...treni...    ...treni...

M         tabellone                    tabellone       

                                                              M

M         

#####|        |###########|         |#####

#####|        |###########|         |#####

#####|        |###########|         |#####

#####|        |###########|        x|#####

..........................marciapiede...................

..............taxi............taxi.............taxi........

------------parcheggione della stazione-------

```

Le "M" sono le solite scale del metrò, e la "x" il punto di ritrovo.

Gli "#" sono come in nethack.. i muri..   :Wink: 

Lì dove c'é la "x" c'é una vetrina coperta da un pannellone bianco con su scritto in grande TRENITALIA e il logo gigante delle fs.

Faremo in modo di farci riconoscere  :Laughing: 

Nel frattempo attendo eventuali assenti/presenti dell'ultimo minuto.

Anb

PS= Chi avesse problemi.. che sa già che arriva tardi.. mi contatti in pvt, che potrei anche volervi dare il mio numero di cell  :Razz: 

----------

## akiross

Non e' del tutto corretta la cartina  :Smile: 

```

           ...treni...    ...treni...    ...treni...                       

         tabellone                   tabellone       

  M                      [NNN]                        M

#####|            |G####F+#####G|          |#####

#####|    [N]     |#############|   [N]    |#####

#####|    [N]     |BIGLIETTERIA#|   [N]    |#####

#####|            |BIGLIETTERIA#|        X |#####

                           (Y)    

M........................marciapiede...................

..............taxi............taxi.............taxi....................

------------parcheggione della stazione-------

```

[N] sono i negozietti, bancarelle o simili

[NNN] e' il supermercato (o quel coso che c'e' li) dalla parte dei treni

G sono i giornalai

F+ e' la farmacia

in particolare il + e' un distributore di preservativi, non si sa mai...  :Laughing: 

onestamente avrei preferito il punto Y per l'incontro, mi sembrava piu' in vista.... ma comunque la X va bene

scusate la pignoleria, ma non vorrei che ci trovassimo in 3 anche sta volta  :Smile: 

in ogni caso, ricordate CHE SIAMO DAL LATO OPPOSTO AI TRENI (cioe' il lato del parcheggio  :Smile: 

vabe vabe, sta sera non sono in vena... non sto neanche troppo bene

sara' colpa del teatro che mi ha fatto pena?

domani vi diro' se vengo solo o in compagnia, anche se e' piu' probabile la prima opzione

'notte

----------

## anborn

Ragazzo mio.. sei tu "quello fico con la grafica"..  :Laughing:   :Razz: 

A sabato!  :Wink: 

Anb

----------

## alexerre

Ragazzi scusate il ritardo anf anf...

Questo sabato vi tiro ancora buca  :Sad: 

Mi spiace moltissimo ma vari impegni settimanali mi hanno portato via vario tempo e nel week end mi devo recuperare lo studio   :Confused: 

Mi raccomando le photo e allla prossima

----------

## anborn

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> Questo sabato vi tiro ancora buca 

 

...peccato...  :Sad: 

@tutti i convocati:

Ho prenotato il pub, in modo che un posto per sederci ce l'abbiamo anche se siamo in 10   :Smile: 

La pizzeria la chiamo domani.

A domani sera!  :Very Happy: 

Anb

----------

## Phemt

fuck off!  :Sad: 

vi devo tirare buca pure io!  :Sad: 

la mia migliore amica sta  malissimo ed è sola a casa!  :Sad: 

----------

## anborn

Anche questa edizione del GentooPub si é dimostrata un evento di successo:

solito pub, soliti drink, solito ristorante.. ma con gente diversa!  :Very Happy: 

I presenti:

-Anborn (il solito GentooPub launcher   :Cool:  )

-Akiross (arrivato con 25min di ritardo, ma perdonato perché ha avvisato con largo anticipo)

-M.Mascherpa (un moderatore é sempre un moderatore, anche se posta poco  :Wink:  )

-Leon_73 (puntualissimo e ineccepibile   :Smile:  )

Gli assenti:

-Phemt

-Leo

I dispersi:

-Coda (un po' come al solito  :Razz:  )

-Stefanonafets (boh...   :Confused:  )

La serata é andata molto bene, personalmente mi é molto piaciuta sia per quegli argomenti tecnici che son venuti fuori, sia per le crasse risate  :Laughing: 

ATTENZIONE: Avevamo un ospite di eccezione!! (di cui ora non ricordo né nome, né nick.. me tapino  :Sad:   ..e tapino l'alcool..  :Laughing:   ): direttamente dalla capitale (Roma, per chi non si intendesse di geografia  :Very Happy:   )!!!

Alla prossima GentooPub-bata  :Wink: 

Anb, the real GentooPub launcher  :Cool: 

----------

## akiross

Gia gia... ma soprattutto: ABBIAMO LE FOTO  :Smile: 

Una per ogni componente e una di gruppo

se non mi sbaglio anche una della barista...  :Smile: 

ciauz!

----------

## alexerre

Raga postatele mi raccomando   :Very Happy: 

Spero la prossima volta di riuscire a venire pure io..

----------

## leon_73

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Gia gia... ma soprattutto: ABBIAMO LE FOTO 
> 
> Una per ogni componente e una di gruppo
> 
> se non mi sbaglio anche una della barista... 
> ...

 

Si.. bhe... magari non proprio tutte  :Wink: 

Comunque confermo che mi sono divertito anche io...

Leo

PS Ma alla fine si e' scoperto almeno il nome della matta o rimane un mistero???  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## b10m

Ma beati voi!

Cmq ho chiamato anborn a mezzanotte e gia' eravate a casa!! Cos'e' questa cosa? Una volta che io non vengo e non festeggiate fino a notte inoltrata?!?!?

Allora alla prossima non potro' proprio mancare   :Cool: 

----------

## akiross

ehhh lo so, ma alla fine 2 sono andati via prima, e al ristorante siamo rimasti in 3

alle 10:30 il romano e' andato, quello del ristorante ci fa "Ragazzi, dovete sgombrare perche' c'e' altra gente che aspetta", lo abbiamo mandato a cagare _sottovoce_  :Smile:  e siamo tornati al bar per qualcosa di soft (coca  :Smile:  siamo stati li un po' e alla fine siamo andati

La pazza si chiamava Mirella se non sbaglio

il suo numero di telefono e'.... vabe, chiedetemelo in privato  :Laughing: 

ciauz!

----------

## m.mascherpa

Mi ha fatto piacere incontrarvi tutti, spero che

potremo ripetere, magari con una partecipazione

ampia e numerosa (e magari in un momento in cui

possa dedicare una serata intera..  :Sad: )

a presto

----------

## codadilupo

ciao ragazzi: scusate, ma ieri proprio non ce l'ho fatta... sono andato a vedere il maestro e margherita al carcano, ma poi siamo tornati subito a casa, anche perché ho tossito per tutto lo spettacolo, e mi sa che mi son preso la febbre, cazzarola: anche a venire, sarei stato una piattola mica da ridere  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## S@aN

Un saluto a tutti, anche per me e' stato un grosso piacere conoscervi, mi dispiace di essere scappato alle 22.30 ed aver lasciato Anborn ed Akiross senza tavolo al ristorante  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque confido che si organizzi presto dinuovo, e soprattuto che anche chi non c'era partecipi!  :Cool: 

Per adesso mi consolo con le foto scattate ieri..... della ormai famosa Mirella, ne ho addirittura 3  :Shocked:  !

A presto......

----------

## akiross

Hola! Alla fine ti sei iscritto  :Very Happy: 

Posta posta le foto di ieri  :Smile: 

ciauz!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Posta posta le foto di ieri 

 

Infatti posta posta  :Very Happy:  . E sopratutto benvenuto  :Smile:  .

----------

## leon_73

Benvenuto anche da parte mia a S@aN

e poi un'altra piccola cosina... Che so che non dovrei chiedere ma non resisto 

 :Embarassed: 

 *b10m wrote:*   

> [SNIP]

 

Come si pronunica il tuo nick???

Quelli che c'erano capiranno   :Wink: 

...Per quelli che non c'erano e non capiscono, peggio per loro, cosi' imparano a non venire   :Twisted Evil: 

Leo

----------

## S@aN

 :Smile:   Domanda lecita  :Smile: 

@=at

quindi: satan!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## leon_73

 *S@aN wrote:*   

>   Domanda lecita 
> 
> @=at
> 
> quindi: satan! 

 

Io mi riferivo a b10m  comunque e' bene sapere anche il tuo  :Wink: 

Leo

----------

## S@aN

ooops scusa hai ragione, purtroppo sono a casa con la febbre........ sono quasi K.O.

----------

## b10m

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come si pronunica il tuo nick???
> 
> 

 

"Blom" abbreviazione di Blomqvist. Se ci vedremo ( e ci vedremo ) te lo spigero'. PS: hanno parlato abbastanza male di me?  :Smile: 

----------

## leon_73

 *b10m wrote:*   

>  *leon_73 wrote:*   
> 
> Come si pronunica il tuo nick???
> 
>  
> ...

 

...azzz ho provato a fare un po di google... ma ce ne sono troppi e spesso in finlandese o simile...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mi tocchera' aspettare la prossima volta   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *b10m wrote:*   

> ...azzz ho provato a fare un po di google... ma ce ne sono troppi e spesso in finlandese o simile...  

 

Credo sia Svedese. ricordo un pilota di Rally con quel cognome....

----------

## stefanonafets

Eccomi...

Scusate tanot tanto tanto tanto tanto  tanto  tanto  tanto  tanto  tanto....

Non sono riuscito ad avvertirvi....

Scusate tanto  tanto  tanto  tanto  tanto...

Ho avuto un contrattempo e li (melegnano, il pronto soccorso, cmq niente di serio e nn io) nn avevo un pc per postare...

Scusatemi ancora.

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## b10m

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *b10m wrote:*   ...azzz ho provato a fare un po di google... ma ce ne sono troppi e spesso in finlandese o simile...   
> 
> Credo sia Svedese. ricordo un pilota di Rally con quel cognome....

 

Sbagliato! (o forse e' giusto ma non e' quello)

Era un giocatore del Milan un po' schiappa... e guardacaso era anche il mio soprannome... fai 1+1   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *b10m wrote:*   

> Era un giocatore del Milan un po' schiappa... e guardacaso era anche il mio soprannome... fai 1+1  

 

Va bene, quando faranno le selezioni per gli undici gechi che parteciperanno alla "Coppa del Pinguino" io e te andiamo a fare il tifo sugli spalti.

P.S. Stig Blomqvist  (Svezia) Campione del mondo Rally 1984 [Audi Quattro ]

Ma non so se giocava anche a pallone...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## leon_73

 *b10m wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sbagliato! (o forse e' giusto ma non e' quello)
> 
> Era un giocatore del Milan un po' schiappa... e guardacaso era anche il mio soprannome... fai 1+1  

 

Dunque... vediamo...riassumendo...  :Confused: 

Giochi a Milan (che e' un gioco di ruolo, variante di NWN) e il tuo personaggio, che appare nel tuo avatar, e' di origine svedese nel ruolo del matematico  :Wink:  Pessima scelta per un GDR da qui si capisce perche' era un brocco! (suggerisco il classico barbaro, almeno per iniziare)

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Ho capito tutto ora VERO!!!   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## b10m

http://www2.raisport.rai.it/mcalcio/967a/c01665.htm

Serie A 1996/97

Jesper BLOMQVIST

Squadra: MILAN

     Ruolo: Centrocampista

    Numero: 34

   Nato il: 05/02/74

     Goals:   1

 Autogoals:   0

E io sono pure juventino....

----------

## randomaze

 *b10m wrote:*   

> http://www2.raisport.rai.it/mcalcio/967a/c01665.htm
> 
> 

 

Beh non dubtiavo mica  :Wink: 

Poi non era così male, almeno una volta ha segnato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

si', va beh... ma le foto   :Rolling Eyes:  ?

Coda

----------

## leon_73

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> si', va beh... ma le foto   ?
> 
> Coda

 A rischio di sembrare un po' ripetitivo,  ma delle foto si sa niente???

S@an che fai nicchi???

Leo

----------

